# NEW ZEALAND [CITIES & TOWNS]



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

*[AUCKLAND] - NORTH ISLAND - POPULATION: 1.3 MILLION (2006)*​
The city was born on 18 September 1840 and is now home to 1/3rd (32.4%) of New Zealand's population. Just over 37% of Auckland's population was born overseas and immigration numbers keep climbing which is currently at a 6 year high. There is 184 Nationalities living in the city which makes it one of the most cosmopolitan cities in the Southern Hemisphere. Auckland rates very highly for Quality of Life (currently ranked 4th in the World) and for Livability (currently ranked 12th in the World). 

*[SKYLINE]*


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

*AUCKLAND*

*CITY ICONS - [SKY TOWER]*​
The Sky Tower is an observation and telecommunications tower located on the corner of Victoria and Federal Streets in the Auckland CBD. It is 328 metres (1,076 ft) tall, as measured from ground level to the top of the mast, making it the tallest free-standing structure in the Southern Hemisphere. The tower opened on 3 March 1997.

The upper portion of the tower contains two restaurants and a cafe, including a revolving restaurant which is located 190m from the ground, turning 360 degrees once every hour. There is also a brasserie style buffet located one floor above the main observatory level. It has three observation decks at different heights, each providing 360 degree views of the city. The main observation level at 186m has 38mm thick glass sections of flooring giving a view straight to the ground. 

The top observation deck labeled 'Skydeck' sits just below the main antenna at 220m and gives views of up to 82km in the distance. The tower also features the 'SkyJump', a 192-metre jump from the observation deck, during which a jumper can reach up to 85 km/h (53 mph). The jump is guide-cable-controlled to prevent jumpers from colliding with the tower in case of wind gusts. Climbs into the antenna mast portion (300 m/980 ft heights) are also possible for tour groups as is a walk around the exterior.


*THE [TOWER]*






































*THE [VIEWS]*




































































































































































*@ [NIGHT]*


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

*AUCKLAND*

*CITY ICONS - [HARBOUR BRIDGE]*​
The Auckland Harbour Bridge is an eight-lane box truss motorway bridge over the Waitemata Harbour, joining St Marys Bay in Auckland with Northcote in North Shore City. The bridge is part of State Highway 1 and the Auckland Northern Motorway. It is the second-longest road bridge in New Zealand, and the longest in the North Island.

The bridge has a length of 1,020 m (3,348 ft), with a main span of 243.8 m, rising 43.27 m above high water allowing ships access to the deepwater wharf at the Chelsea Sugar Refinery. Having been completed in April 1959, three weeks ahead of schedule, the bridge was officially opened on 30 May 1959 by the Governor-General Lord Cobham. Previously, an open day had been held during which 106,000 people had been allowed to walk on the bridge.

Auckland is home to the worlds first harbour bridge Bungy Jump and is operated by the Bungy originals - AJ Hackett Bungy. As part of the Bungy experience you'll enjoy an exclusive bridge walk out to the specially constructed and sensationally-suspended retro 'Bungy pod'. It's here you'll build up the courage to leap out over the Waitamata Harbour. Once airborne take time to enjoy the views of the harbour, that is if you can keep your eyes open long enough.

*THE [BRIDGE]*


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Excellent thread. Just like your other contribution I will be a regular visitor. Am now on the hunt for good quality representative photos of Christchurch to add.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Milan Luka said:


> Excellent thread. Just like your other contribution I will be a regular visitor. Am now on the hunt for good quality representative photos of Christchurch to add.


Thanks ML, I will appreciate all the pics that you that can get :cheers:


----------



## Tarnów_Euphory (Feb 20, 2009)

Excellent photos. I waiting for more  (If you have more)


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Tarnów_Euphory said:


> Excellent photos. I waiting for more  (If you have more)


Thanks mate  I have to find the time but this thread will keep going and going and going :cheers: Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Too beautiful for my sinful self


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Imperfect Ending said:


> Too beautiful for my sinful self


If I can then you can  Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

Excellent thread! I've always wanted to visit New Zealand and I definitely will one day, Auckland looks great and very laid back! I'm also waiting to see some photos of charming little towns if you can get some


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ Ok I'll help out with my favourite charming little towns... which are all easy drive from Christchurch.

*Akaroa.* Settled by the French in 18??. Apparently if they got here a little sooner New Zealands history would have been very different. 










*Kaikoura.* Whale watching centre. Scary ocean which has a trench just offshore apparently home to giant squid. Nice laid back town. 









*Tekapo.* I love, LOVE the smell of the air here. So fresh it hurts my lungs.









*Hanmer Springs.* Small Alpine town home to natural hot springs.


----------



## whizz_pat (Jul 30, 2008)

You are a beauty.

Good work, Sydney and Milan Luka.


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

LAKE WANAKA-By Rob Barber on Flickr










Te Anau/Doubtful Sound



















^^Hanmer Springs


----------



## Tarnów_Euphory (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ WOW. New Zeland is beautyful.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

I spent a wonderful month travelling round NZ way back in Nov 97 and it's great to see such brilliant photos. Brings back many good memories!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Tarnów_Euphory said:


> ^^ WOW. New Zeland is beautyful.


It really is - a shame that it is so far from anywhere else 




fozzy said:


> I spent a wonderful month travelling round NZ way back in Nov 97 and it's great to see such brilliant photos. Brings back many good memories!


A month ! lucky you and good on you :cheers: I am also very happy that you have great memories of your travels, that is the most important part  ... I have actually forgotten about this thread, best I pay more attention :cheers:


----------



## drosophila (Nov 17, 2007)

A few shots from the last few years from around NZ:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

*[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

*[WELLINGTON]*


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

*[AKAROA]*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow I love New zeland


----------

